# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Конкурс сценариев "Помним, верим, храним"

## Рамоновна

*Положение о конкурсе сценариев «Помним, верим, храним»,
посвященному 65-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне.*

*Организаторы конкурса*
Форум in-ku.com 

*Задачи конкурса:*

-формирование гражданских и нравственных ориентиров на примерах героической истории нашей Родины;
-представление общественности форума лучших сценариев, посвященных 65-летию Победы;
-содействие росту творческого потенциала форума;

*Участники*

В конкурсе принимают участие все желающие пользователи форума, независимо от профессиональной деятельности и территориальной расположенности.

На конкурс выставляются авторские сценарии концертов, театрализованных представлений, литературно-музыкальных гостиных, митингов, и других форм проведения мероприятий, посвященных 65-летию Победы.

*Условия и порядок проведения*

1 этап. Участники конкурса отправляют свои сценарии с указанием полного имени автора и места работы через личное сообщение модераторам *Рамоновна* и *maknata* до 10 апреля 2010 года.

2 этап. 11 апреля 2010 года сценарии выкладываются в отдельную тему – *Конкурс сценариев «Помним, верим, храним».* Параллельно- открывается тема для голосования. Каждый участник форума имеет право проголосовать за 5 сценариев. Голосование проводится до 1 мая 2010 года.
Не защитываются голоса пользователей, зарегистрировавшихся СПЕЦИАЛЬНО для голосования и не имеющие сообщений.

3 этап. Модераторы и администрация форума подводят итоги, объявляют победителей.

*Удачи всем участникам конкурса!!!*

----------


## Рамоновна

Дорогие участники конкурса! Убедительная просьба не присылать в личку *ссылки* на ваши сценарии. Для того, чтобы их скачать с разных файлообменников, уйдет очень много времени.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Дорогие участники конкурса! Убедительная просьба не присылать в личку ссылки на ваши сценарии. Для того, чтобы их скачать с разных файлообменников, уйдет очень много времени.


Ира, а как еще пересылать сценарий? В личку? Но в личном сообщении есть лимит на количество знаков. Если doc-овский файл упаковать в rar формат или zip  и выложить в обменнике- он займет ОЧЕНЬ мало места. И скачать его можно будет за 5 минут.  :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

Или файлообменник должен быть более-менее...чего не знаю. По одной ссылке скачивала 5 часов, несколько раз возобновляла, а последнее возобновление не пошло: выдало ГОТОВО, а веса никакого нет.

----------


## вокся

Это, наверно, сценарий был с музыкальным оформлением или слайдами... 
На конкурс присылать только сценарий? Оформление, насколько я понимаю, не обязательно?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Это, наверно, сценарий был с музыкальным оформлением или слайдами... 
> На конкурс присылать только сценарий? Оформление, насколько я понимаю, не обязательно?


Да. Видео и музыку можно описать, а потом, если кому-то понадобиться, выложить.

----------


## Таня Л

Всем здравствуйте. Вопрос: если в сценарии использованы стихи и цитаты, авторов указывать?

----------


## Рамоновна

Желательно. Если, конечно, возможно. Обычно, когда пишешь сценарий для своего мероприятия, над этим не задумываешься, а потом и не вспомнишь, откуда что бралось.

----------


## Таня Л

> Желательно...


Спасибо! Постараюсь вспомнить и успеть до 10-го, а если не успею ( загруженность по горло, хочется новенький над которым сейчас сижу), можно без конкурса, так для пользования? Ещё есть несколько сценариев, которые мы делали на площади, если вдруг кому-то нужно - пожалуйста. И есть видео номера, как мы его обозвали "литературно-хореографическая композиция", по стихотворению Рождественского "Зенитчицы", мощная вещь получилась, у нас за неё два лауреатства. Да, если я в этой теме пишу не по теме :smile:, то извините, просто осваиваюсь еще пока...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> есть несколько сценариев


Татьяна, в нашем разделе есть тема - "Сценарии". Если Вы выложите там свои работы, я думаю многие из нас будут Вам благодарны.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ещё есть несколько сценариев, которые мы делали на площади, если вдруг кому-то нужно - пожалуйста.


У нас в этом году на площади будет. Очень интересно посмотреть.
Однажды наш клубный сценарий, который мы делали в зрительном зале, заставили показывать на площади. Как бы я ни сопротивлялась, и не убеждала, что это разные формы, и что наше показывать на площади нельзя, все равно прогнули... До сих пор вспоминаю с ужасом.

----------


## Морозко78

> ... И есть видео номера, как мы его обозвали "литературно-хореографическая композиция", по стихотворению Рождественского "Зенитчицы", мощная вещь получилась, у нас за неё два лауреатства.


ТАТЬЯНА,БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА, ЕСЛИ ВЫЛОЖИТЕ ЭТУ КОМПОЗИЦИИ, ПРОСТО НЕОБХОДИМЫ ТАКИЕ ВЕЩИ...

----------


## Tatuana

Присоединяюсь к вышесказанному.:smile:

----------


## Radion68

*ТЛ*,

Очень хотелось бы посмотреть ваш номер на видео, я сама  уже много лет читаю эту поэму Рождественского "Баллада о зенитчицах" (если это конечно она), очень мощное произведение. Хочется посмотреть и послушать других исполнителей.

----------


## ЖасМи

Ребята, поздно обратила внимание на эту тему, поэтому не смогу принять участие в конукрсе как таковом. Да и нет усидчивости и концентрации думать в холостую  :Oj: . 
Я к сюда за помощью... Ребята, кто-то мне кидал, видимо по Скайпу, материал по Победе, целую папку! На почте не нашла. значит точно по Скайпу. Там очень мощный материал. Мне нужно разрешение передать его школе. А я не могу найти владельца этого сокровища  :Oj: . Если ты кто-то вспомнил, отзовись, пож-та. Хочется, чтоб материал пошёл в работу, Но без разрешения. он у меня томится...

----------


## ЖасМи

Всё. Спасибо большое этой теме и её создателям  :flower: . 
Девочки, вы мне ОЧЕНЬ ПОМОГЛИ! СПАСИБО!  :flower: . и СПАСИБО  ещё раз - Лене.  :flower: .

----------


## Тимофей Корогодин

Всем добрый вечер. Я новенькая,где же посмотреть сценарии, и можно ли их скачать? и как? Сообщите, Помогите. Очень надо.

----------


## VLADDD152

Уважаемые модераторы, на конкурс нужно отправлять только один сценарий, или можно несколько?

----------


## Рамоновна

Авторы сценариев /члены форума/ выставляют 1 сценарий, самый удачный на их взгляд.

----------


## Мохова Ольга

Жаль, что конкурс до 5 мая. Праздник пройдет у нас в детском саду 7 -го мая, можно было бы выложить видео, ведь мы тоже готовим интересные номера...

----------


## oksanagdo

что-то найти не могу где голосовать......... :Oj:

----------


## NeTatjana

Может подскажете, что дальше делать? где читать и голосовать?

----------


## VLADDD152

АУ! Где обещенная темка?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Подскажите хоть в каком разделе искать)

----------


## гунька

*VLADDD152*,
*NeTatjana*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131827  Девочки, все сценарии здесь.

----------


## NeTatjana

Гунька, спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## Giljazova

*Рамоновна*,
 Здравствуйте. подскажите, пожалуйста, как выложить сценарий на сайт?

----------


## гунька

*Giljazova*,
Прости, не знаю, как тебя зовут....я опережу Иришу Рамоновну и обьясню, как выложить сюда сценарий. Находишь в своем компе нужный тебе сценарий,левой кнопкой мышки выделяешь текст, потом правой кнопкой мышки нажимаешь, вылезет табличка, там будет слово"копировать".Левой мышкой нажимаешь на это слово,затем заходишь в тему на форуме(лучше сделай это заранее),правой кнопочкой жмешь, опять вылезет табличка, там будет слово"вставить". Нажимаешь на нее и все! Твой сценарий здесь! Это очень просто! Я, когда пришла на форум, тоже не умела ничего, здесь все обьяснили. Ты спрашивай, не стесняйся!

----------


## светлана вас

Для Тимофей Корогодин.
Хорошо рассмотрите страничку форума, в самом верху есть строка синего цвета - там 9 названий тем, выбираете "новые сообщения" выходит несколько страниц - различных тем.Например,беседка, выпускной в детском саду, фотоотчеты и т.д.Потом выбрав нужную тему просматриваете весь материал(там есть и сценарии,стихи,плюс и минус разных песен,много рабочих ссылок, где это можно перекачать)Попробуйте у вас должно получиться.

----------

